# Reptiles



## K3nt (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah it's me again...  Went to a local reptilian/amphibian exhibition and took some snaps.. Some of them turned out pretty well. The challenge was the lens I was using most of the time (the 18-135mm kit lens), not exactly ideal but atleast there were some good shots.

The green mamba. The RAW file has some serious detail on the head.



_MG_1665 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

I like the way this looks as if it was photographed very early in the morning.



_MG_1557 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

A 200kg (450lbs) webbed Python, nasty bugger. 



_MG_1506 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

And my favourite:



_MG_1483 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------

